

Ask HN: How to get listed on producthunt.com? - alediaferia

I&#x27;ve tried submitting my startup but didn&#x27;t manage to appear anywhere. Are there special rules to follow? I cannot manage to find useful information regarding submitting to Product Hunt.
======
rrhoover
Hi, alediaferia. First off, I understand this might be frustrating. Over the
past several months, traffic and activity has increased significantly. We're
receiving well over 200 submissions every day and while some of these products
end up on the homepage (posted or promoted by curators/moderators), the
current design won't accommodate several hundreds of posts.

That said, we're exploring changes with respect to submissions, to scale the
community. It may be a while before we introduce significant changes here as
this is a significant change, but please know that we're working on making
Product Hunt more transparent and inclusive.

~~~
hackerjam
i hope you consider doing a complete revamp of your site because it sucks...

if you don't click on the main link of a listing, just right, you end up
opening the side menu;

in order to post a comment you have to subscribe to twitter... no thanks; if
you really want to grow your user community, be more respectful to their
needs/wants and idiosyncracies. we're living in a post edward snowden world
and some of us just aren't comfortable with chauffeured access anymore, no
matter how convenient it is;

you have to wade through a lot of half-baked apps before you get to real
products -- so a better way to filter and curate the listings to get bona fide
products and services would be helpful;

and get rid of the date-based segments. i have yet to figure out what purpose
that serves because it seems like listings are being added after-the-fact. i
find that even though i visit the site on a daily basis, the next time i
visit, i am constantly having to go back and look at the previous one or two
days to see what has been added. whereas if your site was more like hacker
news, with lots of churn going on, at least there is no way to really know
what you might have missed. so you are less dissatisfied. i know i probably
miss some of the best stuff showing up on hacker news but i have no way of
knowing, so it feels less burdensome. with the way your site is set up, i
always have the perception -- right or wrong -- that i missed something so i
need to go back and pick up where i left off.

------
minimaxir
Pander to those in charge at Product Hunt
([http://www.reddit.com/r/startups/comments/2ea4ji/how_long_is...](http://www.reddit.com/r/startups/comments/2ea4ji/how_long_is_the_wait_on_product_hunt/cjxps03)),
then spam people on Twitter asking them to upvote your submission
([https://twitter.com/search?f=realtime&q=product%20hunt%20upv...](https://twitter.com/search?f=realtime&q=product%20hunt%20upvote&src=typd))

I am not being facetious. That is how you get featured on PH and I'm not happy
about it.

~~~
alediaferia
Well they could at least be clearer about this. So it's all up to them if your
startup gets featured. Good to know. Thank you.

